# We're at a loss! Allergy??



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2013)

So, last weekend we were at our lakehouse. I pulled a ton of snailseed vine from the shoreline. It is a native TX very invasive vine. I looked it up before pulling it and didn't see anything about it being an irritant. After I had a huge pile on the ground, Desmond did roll against it. 

The next morning he woke up covered in hives. I took him to the vet. They gave him a cortisone shot and told us to give him 2 Benadryl twice a day. He just wasn't himself. He seemed very uncomfortable. 

Finally on day 3, he seemed to be getting his pep back - along with his appetite. Day 5 - midmorning, he vomited 3 times. Was very whiney, seemed to be extremely uncomfortable and disoriented. Off to the vet we go again. They did an xray to make sure there was no obstruction. Hives have been gone since day 3. Xrays were fine. They did cbc and checked liver and kidney enzymes. Cbc was fine. One liver enzyme was slightly elevated. She said she wasn't overly concerned because if he had gotten into something toxic - it would be very high. She said that sometimes a gastro infection could elevate it. So, sent us home with antibiotic for intestinal infection, anti-nausea med, and another med that will coat his stomach and help him to feel better.

Appetite is gone, and as you know, a week of not eating well really shows on these pups. This morning - day 6, we woke up and he had swelling around one eye, and small hive/swelling at the corner of his other eye. Gave him all of his meds along with Benadryl. Swelling is gone, but pep and appetite still not there. We're at a total loss as to what could be going on!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry Desmond isn't well... I know how hard it is to have a pup that won't eat, or play... just sleeps, and looks miserable.
When my girl V was ill, I turned in to a short order cook, and tried anything I could think of to get her to eat. My greatest success was with raw eggs, one a day... and boiled chicken ... I would cut a boneless breast in to small bits ...boil lightly in lots of water (to make broth) ... start with the broth, see if Des will lick it up, then squish the bits of chicken between your fingers and hand feed. It seemed to get Foxy going, and then she would eat a bit. We ended up giving her lots of bits of our own food... meat cut in small bits...usually hand fed. 
Have you bathed him? It has been many days ago, but perhaps the residue of the plant is on his coat, and he has licked it ?
Sounds like your Vet has covered all the bases, but it could be the meds that are decreasing his appitite... I know the antibiotic have a history for stomach upset. 
Will send positive and healing energy for a speedy recovery... Poor little guy!!
Keep us posted as to his improvment


----------

